# Sundown Tuesday 3-15



## powhunter (Mar 14, 2011)

Plan on getting there aound 12. Bringing cold beverages to stash as well..Gonna be epic..Sunny and 50

steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Plan on getting there aound 12. Bringing cold beverages to stash as well..Gonna be epic..Sunny and 50
> 
> steveo


planning on a 2 hour ticket, 2 - 4 pm. maybe a few extra runs if they aren't checking lift tickets too closely.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2011)

Should be there... Gonna make a bigger effort tomorrow...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have tomorrow off Steve.  I will be there between 11 and 12.  Pumped!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 14, 2011)

Original plan was 3ish-- may move that to 1ish--- or earlier if no one is looking...


----------



## planb420 (Mar 14, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> maybe a few extra runs if they aren't checking lift tickets too closely.



My buddy got a 2 hour ticket and rode unchecked from 1-2:30 and then was not found to be over his pass limit till 5pm LOL Great day almost like a BOGO deal, thanks to the scanners who let him slide!!!!! :razz: Another reason to LOVE ME SOME SKI SUNDOWN!!!!

Planning to ride opening spin till around 3ish then off to the grind...love working nights so I can take advantage of the perfect morning and afternoon sessions!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2011)

110% in.  should be there by 2 at the latest.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2011)

Will be there between 10:30 and 11:30. Beers for stashing as well. If they're not soft early, I'll stomp. Made a huge difference today. Then we gotta ski in another money line. The middle is nasty now. Dirt troughs and all.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2011)

Greg said:


> Dirt troughs and all.




for real?  this could be pretty cool with another round of rain coming in for wednesday.  survival mogul comp!

seriously, i love dirt troughs.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2011)

2knees said:


> for real?  this could be pretty cool with another round of rain coming in for wednesday.  survival mogul comp!
> 
> seriously, i love dirt troughs.



I shouldn't have said trough*S*. One trough. The ledge is poking through as well as a grey sheet of base ice. Sun will open up some holes no doubt. And that's just another thing to keep us all honest.

Gunny Season, Bitches. It's here!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll be on the hill by between noon and 1 and will be skiing until 4:30 or so.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'll be on the hill by between noon and 1 and will be skiing until 4:30 or so.



Whoot! It's a whole different run than from what you skied yesterday.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2011)

Greg said:


> Whoot! It's a whole different run than from what you skied yesterday.



Can't wait!


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Can't wait!



Solid B+ bumps today after 2 pm. Tomorrow I expect B+ between 11 am and noon. A- noon til 1 pm. And then A+ after 2 pm.

SO glad I followed through and took this week off. Getting chores done in the morning, and ripping moguls in the afternoon. Will be a yearly approach, me thinks.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 14, 2011)

2knees
planb420
greg
Bvibert
madroch
grassi21
powhunter
Ishovelsnow
Gmcunni

Quite the wrecking crew!  See you cats on the hill!

steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2011)

Bring beer.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 14, 2011)

ill be there round noon


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

MrMagic said:


> ill be there round noon



I'll have both sets of skis if you want to do an alpine set up. BSL is probably close.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

Temperature on the hill is currently 23. Oof. :blink: Got some work to do...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

Greg said:


> Temperature on the hill is currently 23. Oof. :blink: Got some work to do...



Figures, hopefully the sun stays out and it warms up...


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Figures, hopefully the sun stays out and it warms up...



Approaching 30 already. We'll be fine by noon.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2011)

We'll be fine Temp wise.... I am more worried about dead legs on day 4.  I had nothing yesterday.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2011)

31.6 and rising......


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

hopefully lift 2 is running so we don't have to make that long trek over to 1


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> hopefully lift 2 is running so we don't have to make that long trek over to 1



Lift 2 would be nice....Maybe Brian or Jarrod can "suggest" such?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Greg said:


> Temperature on the hill is currently 23. Oof. :blink: Got some work to do...





bvibert said:


> Figures, hopefully the sun stays out and it warms up...





Madroch said:


> We'll be fine Temp wise.... I am more worried about dead legs on day 4.  I had nothing yesterday.



Last Sunday I played my first lax game in about 10 months.  My legs are already killing me.  Gotta battle through the pain and hack up those bumps!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Last Sunday I played my first lax game in about 10 months.  My legs are already killing me.  Gotta battle through the pain and hack up those bumps!



Nice Chris!  I didn't think you skied anymore...


----------



## powhunter (Mar 15, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Last Sunday I played my first lax game in about 10 months.  My legs are already killing me.  Gotta battle through the pain and hack up those bumps!




Yea my back is still messed up from yesterday...Plan on shooting a lot of vid today!!

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2011)

I left my pass in my ski jacket, which is at home.  does anyone know if they issue tickets as an option or am i S.O.L. and have to drive home and get it?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

2knees said:


> I left my pass in my ski jacket, which is at home.  does anyone know if they issue tickets as an option or am i S.O.L. and have to drive home and get it?



i think they give a 1 day temp pass for free.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i think they give a 1 day temp pass for free.



I think so too, but you may want to call the welcome center first to make sure.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

40 here. 37 there. Should be there around 11:45.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 15, 2011)

leaving in 10 min


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, boy is this great!, with a nod to flounder....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2011)

they do issue a one day pass for first time offenders.  leaving in an hour.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

still f'ing cloudy here.. hope the sun breaks thru soon.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2011)

Work interfering with my efforts to get out there... still on phone...


----------



## powhunter (Mar 15, 2011)

Gonna shoot for 2...bet they are still kinda firm right now

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2011)

Is the sun out there?


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

Sun is in and out. Jarrods working on the upper jumps. Nice size and POP. Bumps are getting better each run. They need traffic. Get out here!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Had a BLAST today with all you guys, and I feel I am slowly earning my "Bump" card.....LOL
Was glad I could hook you guys up with the terrain sign as well.....let them hit the jumps I SAY!!! Cant wait to see some footage of me hacking my way through there, and thanks as always for putting up with my "goofy" snowboarder ways and complete lack of ANY bump skill


----------

